# Ordering outboard parts from www.nymarine.ca?



## jbird68 (Mar 14, 2018)

Anyone ever order outboard parts from www.nymarine.ca? 

I ordered a new cowl gasket for my 1979 Evinrude Outboard. I paid the guy with my credit card and have not heard from him since. My emails are being bounced back to me as undeliverable. It's been about 5 days. I was skeptical about buying in the first place but he was the only place who had the gasket anywhere. I would have prefered to use my Paypal account but he does not use paypal. I saw the charge on my card so I know it went through. There are no other charges other than a "Foreign Account charge" because he is in Canada and I am in the USA. I am closely watching my account for other charges. 

I was just wondering if anyone else has made any purchases from this place?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 14, 2018)

I have purchased from nymarine several times over the last decade or so. Quite reputable on every order. Give it some time and I hope all is well with him.


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 14, 2018)

I've ordered decals... no problem.... it's a little bit old school but he's got stuff nobody else has...


----------



## jbird68 (Mar 15, 2018)

Well, I think I ticked him off. I was just trying to find out if he had shipped a cowl gasket I ordered. My emails kept getting rejected by a mail server. So I thought he had filtered or blocked my email. So I sent him an email on my back up email account and it went through because I got a response. He pretty much said I was clueless and had no patience. Also told me to take my business elsewhere. I didn't think I was cocky or anything. But I don't normally give out my credit card info through an email. He had no phone number to call that I could find. I would have prefered to pay by PayPal but he doesn't use that method. So I got a little worried when my emails were being sent back to me as undeliverable. Anyway, he did ship my gasket but he was not friendly. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 15, 2018)

jbird68 said:


> Well, I think I ticked him off. I was just trying to find out if he had shipped a cowl gasket I ordered. My emails kept getting rejected by a mail server. So I thought he had filtered or blocked my email. So I sent him an email on my back up email account and it went through because I got a response. He pretty much said I was clueless and had no patience. Also told me to take my business elsewhere. I didn't think I was cocky or anything. But I don't normally give out my credit card info through an email. He had no phone number to call that I could find. I would have prefered to pay by PayPal but he doesn't use that method. So I got a little worried when my emails were being sent back to me as undeliverable. Anyway, he did ship my gasket but he was not friendly.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk



Sounds like he has a full time job and runs this business on the as he has time. Maybe like a hobby. Not necessarily a bad thing but he should recognize concerns like yours. I would have reacted the same way. Glad that he is legit and delivered.


----------



## jbird68 (Mar 15, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> jbird68 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I think I ticked him off. I was just trying to find out if he had shipped a cowl gasket I ordered. My emails kept getting rejected by a mail server. So I thought he had filtered or blocked my email. So I sent him an email on my back up email account and it went through because I got a response. He pretty much said I was clueless and had no patience. Also told me to take my business elsewhere. I didn't think I was cocky or anything. But I don't normally give out my credit card info through an email. He had no phone number to call that I could find. I would have prefered to pay by PayPal but he doesn't use that method. So I got a little worried when my emails were being sent back to me as undeliverable. Anyway, he did ship my gasket but he was not friendly.
> ...


It's shipped but not delivered yet. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## wmk0002 (Mar 20, 2018)

I ordered from them once and I talked to him first because I had some questions. I will pm you his contact info in case you need it.


----------



## jbird68 (Mar 21, 2018)

Received the gasket today. Got it put on the cowl but I can't get the hood to fit on the motor. Maybe it's just new and needs to be broken in. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## WV1951 (Mar 27, 2018)

I am in need of a cowl gasket as well, and I am going to shop some auto parts stores and look at their selection of door edge guards. From what I have seen on line, looks like a few bucks will take care of what I need. I think there are some that are fairly flexible to make it's way around the cowl bottom.


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 9, 2018)

Finally got to the point for the cowl gasket. First try was a u-channel rubber gasket from ebay for 7 bucks. It would have been perfect but was a bit fat at the bottom edge and the seal wouldn't fit when I lowered the cowl. My fault for not taking a measurement first.
Picked up a $4 set of 27" door edge guards at local Auto Zone and they worked perfect.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 10, 2018)

That looks great! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 10, 2018)

I forgot to mention that I had to slightly rasp down the inside edge so the edge guard would slip on easier and make the turn in the corners. Took a couple of minutes.


----------



## jbird68 (Apr 22, 2018)

Here is a side-by-side photo of the old gasket and the new gasket. You can see how thick the rubber is compared to the old one. Today, I ended up cutting the rib out so it would reduce the thickness. I got it on the motor and finally got the latch to lock. It still took some work to get that far. I am hoping that when the temperatures warm up it will soften and then for better. It still is not secured to the hood. Before I did that I wanted to let the rubber take a set to the new shape. I have no idea where to get a stapler that will go through the fiberglass and bend the staples back.





Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 22, 2018)

The way that looks like it is made, the deep part goes on the cowl, and the other part fits around the metal lip on the base.


----------



## jbird68 (Apr 22, 2018)

Here it is with the hood in place.








Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

